# Porter Cable 10" Table Saw model: 270TS



## rejo55 (Apr 5, 2012)

I absolutely agree. I have had mine about a year, and wouldn't swap it for hardly anything. Tell ya something, though: the blade that came with it is no slouch. I have ripped boards for glue up and they are ready to glue!. I have a six-foot level that is true (straight), and when you put the ripped edge against the level, or against another ripped board, there is absolutely no light showing. As you said, the power is WAY enough for the home craftsman. I have ripped 3 inch oak with it with no problem; of course I don't crowd it-just let it eat at its own pace, and it does the job. I love it!!


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Although I don't own this particular table saw, might I make a suggestion?

Save the 60 tooth finish blade for making nice cross cuts and ripping thin material.
Buy a nice 24-30 tooth ripping blade. You'll be even more impressed and the saw motor will thank you by lasting many years longer.


----------



## mveach (Nov 16, 2011)

I have had mine for a year or so also. While there are a number of nicer saws as far as mas and materials. I have never used any saw that was any smother. vibration is non existent. The frond tilt wheel is a big plus also.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Congrats on the saw* mjfnh*


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

Menards sells a saw called Masterforce that looks like it is the exact same thing. It's $599 also…


----------



## mjfnh (May 8, 2012)

That one does look similiar, but with enough difference to make me wonder if it's not made by someone other than who makes the saw for Porter Cable. It's stand is similar to the Rigid TS. I wonder who makes them.


----------



## LoydMoore (Jan 16, 2013)

I've had mine for two weeks and have run into my first problem. The positive stops are out. 45° stops at 44° and the 90° goes to 91°. It appears that the positive stops are the underside of the table top on each side. I can live with the 90° side but as a boxmaker, 44° will not work. Any suggestions on how to corresct this without sending the saw back?


----------



## TechieMoore (May 9, 2017)

> I ve had mine for two weeks and have run into my first problem. The positive stops are out. 45° stops at 44° and the 90° goes to 91°. It appears that the positive stops are the underside of the table top on each side. I can live with the 90° side but as a boxmaker, 44° will not work. Any suggestions on how to corresct this without sending the saw back?
> 
> - LoydMoore


I am having the same issue. Im holding myself back from sanding down that stupid stops.


----------



## TechieMoore (May 9, 2017)

> I ve had mine for two weeks and have run into my first problem. The positive stops are out. 45° stops at 44° and the 90° goes to 91°. It appears that the positive stops are the underside of the table top on each side. I can live with the 90° side but as a boxmaker, 44° will not work. Any suggestions on how to corresct this without sending the saw back?
> 
> - LoydMoore
> 
> ...


UPDATE:

I found that there are two bevel blocks which can be adjusted:
http://powertool.manualsonline.com/manuals/mfg/portercable/pcb270ts.html?p=17

However, my blade is still off by about .5 degrees. Probably fine for my stuff, but i just wanted to mention it because this kind of proves (unless someone can shed additional light on this) that it had something to do with the part of the body that I highlighted in this schematic:

http://oi67.tinypic.com/sxbxp2.jpg


----------

